# Spider-Man



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

We used to call my grandad Spider-Man

He didn't have any special powers, he just couldn't get out the bath.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ho ho ho ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

That's painful lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------

